# Lanier accident last night



## howboutthemdawgs (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone know details? Jet ski and bass boat collided near mouth of 6 mile. Sounded like dark thirty so I'm assuming jet ski running stealth. Just an assumption on my part giving the timing.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 11, 2017)

Jet Ski rider was not wearing a life jacket, was operating after dark (illegal), and supposedly alcohol was involved.  Not a good way to stay alive imo.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 11, 2017)

When I was coming in last night there was some jackleg in Bald Ridge going bananas speeding around cutting in front of me within 20-30 feet. He was trying to push me into a oncoming yacht by coming very close to me on the left side of my boat. I was caught between him, the yacht and the shore at one point. He was on a black jet ski with no pdf on. He blew through the no wake area of Little Ridge doing donuts and then sped away. I wondered if that was him when I read about the accident this morning.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes..

It has now become a recovery operation.. 

http://www.11alive.com/news/local/j...r-bass-boat-accident-in-lake-lanier/430323577


----------



## BOBSCAY (Apr 11, 2017)

Only news article I have seen.

http://www.forsythnews.com/section/1/article/32620/


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Apr 11, 2017)

Natural selection unfortunately


----------



## GThunter5 (Apr 11, 2017)

Might report this behavior to dnr to protect guy driving bass boat 




Scout'nStripers said:


> When I was coming in last night there was some jackleg in Bald Ridge going bananas speeding around cutting in front of me within 20-30 feet. He was trying to push me into a oncoming yacht by coming very close to me on the left side of my boat. I was caught between him, the yacht and the shore at one point. He was on a black jet ski with no pdf on. He blew through the no wake area of Little Ridge doing donuts and then sped away. I wondered if that was him when I read about the accident this morning.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 11, 2017)

GThunter5 said:


> Might report this behavior to dnr to protect guy driving bass boat


That could turn into a full time job


----------



## Coenen (Apr 11, 2017)

GThunter5 said:


> Might report this behavior to dnr to protect guy driving bass boat


I'd report it to FCSO, they keep their boats right across the lake from Little Ridge at Bald Ridge Marina. I don't know if they actively patrol those waters during the week days, but it couldn't hurt to ask. I imagine if enough people request some enforcement presence they'd be willing to oblige.

It'd be good for them to set the tone of being out there frequently early on in the season any way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

GThunter5 said:


> Might report this behavior to dnr to protect guy driving bass boat



Maybe DNR should be out more.



Scout'nStripers said:


> That could turn into a full time job



It would become a full time job. I see stupid behavior every time I'm on Lanier. And it's only going to get worse with the warmer temps.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe DNR should be out more.
> 
> 
> 
> It would become a full time job. I see stupid behavior every time I'm on Lanier. And it's only going to get worse with the warmer temps.


I'm on Lanier just about every day. I could make a living out of reporting idiots if you gave me $5 for every one I see. Probably wouldn't even have to leave Bald Ridge creek.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Apr 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe DNR should be out more.
> 
> 
> 
> It would become a full time job. I see stupid behavior every time I'm on Lanier. And it's only going to get worse with the warmer temps.




It's out of control. Dnr and local sheriffs departments don't do enough to control this behavior. It's the wild Wild West starting the beginning of April through October.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 11, 2017)

Supposedly was at twilight not dark, but very close.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> It's out of control. Dnr and local sheriffs departments don't do enough to control this behavior. It's the wild Wild West starting the beginning of April through October.



It's definitely worse in those months, but there are some real pieces of work in the winter, too. That's why I probably won't do the winter night bite again.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 11, 2017)

I wouldn't be one bit surprised if it was a big shiny black newer jet ski. That thing was doing a good 50-60mph in BR just before dusk


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

Last report I saw said they haven't found the operator, have they at least found the jet ski?


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Apr 11, 2017)

I've heard plenty stories about this kind of stuff happening on lanier. To the point where jet skiers flip guys in kayaks. Makes me second guess taking mine out there


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Last report I saw said they haven't found the operator, have they at least found the jet ski?



I hope that thing sunk to the bottom! Along with every other one..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope that thing sunk to the bottom! Along with every other one..



Some are okay and abide distance rules and such. Others are jerks, but the same can be said about boaters, fishermen included. Typically it's the tournament participants who think an entry fee entitles them to the entire lake, including what's directly under your boat.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

I know the bass boat owner and have talked with him.  He thinks the skier may have been trying to jump his wake and tragically miscalculated.   according to the jet skiers friends who were on the scene, the driver of the jet ski was a 37 year old Russian lawyer from Atlanta and was extremely drunk.   As we're his friends.   The bass boat driver barely made it to shore and DNR was able to retrieve the boat with the use of two tugs and get it on their trailer.  His boat was confiscated to get his Nav chip to possibly help determine the location of the skier. His bass boat received massive damage.  I have some pictures of his bass boat but cannot download them on this phone for some reason


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I know the bass boat owner and have talked with him.  He thinks the skier may have been trying to jump his wake and tragically miscalculated.   according to the jet skiers friends who were on the scene, the driver of the jet ski was a 37 year old Russian lawyer from Atlanta and was extremely drunk.   As we're his friends.   The bass boat driver barely made it to shore and DNR was able to retrieve the boat with the use of two tugs and get it on their trailer.  His boat was confiscated to get his Nav chip to possibly help determine the location of the skier. His bass boat received massive damage.  I have some pictures of his bass boat but cannot download them on this phone for some reason



I hope your friend is okay.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

pretty shook up.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> pretty shook up.



Understandably so.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

pic of bass boat


----------



## Coenen (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 11, 2017)

*darwinisum....*

at it's finest.  

The sad part is he/she is somebody's son or daughter.

s&r


----------



## specialk (Apr 11, 2017)

any fishing I do at lanier is from the bank....as long as I live I will never set foot on a boat in lanier waters......


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

Pic really does not show all the damage.  Boat is cracked all the way to the trolling motor.  Caved in his rod locker that had all his rods and reels and i am talking top of the line Shimanos and Duckett rods.  All of them crushed and destroyed. My son has a video of the DNR pulling it out of the water and I don't see how he made it to shore.  I will see if I can post it if there is no bad language.


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 11, 2017)

Glad your friend is ok. Too many times it ends poorly for the innocent doing the right thing


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Last report I saw said they haven't found the operator, have they at least found the jet ski?



Yes...What is left of it.  It never sank


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes...What is left of it.  It never sank



I'd be curious to see a shot of it.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Apr 11, 2017)

Feel for your buddy. Bet he is shook up. Did he see it coming or was it total blindside?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

The noon report on WSB says 2 people were on the boat.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> Feel for your buddy. Bet he is shook up. Did he see it coming or was it total blindside?



Saw it coming.  Kept veering away from him, but the guy kept coming.  Finally , he violently turned the boat as hard as he could to the left and ducked causing the right side of the boat to rise high out of the water and that is where the skier hit.  As soon as he got over the deafening noise he stopped the boat to render assistance.  Didn't see the skier anywhere.  Looked at the other side of the boat only to see a quarter of jet ski still doing donuts.  At that time he realized he was sinking fast and headed for the nearest shore


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Saw it coming.  Kept veering away from him, but the guy kept coming.  Finally , he violently turned the boat as hard as he could to the left and ducked causing the right side of the boat to rise high out of the water and that is where the skier hit.  As soon as he got over the deafening noise he stopped the boat to render assistance.  Didn't see the skier anywhere.  Looked at the other side of the boat only to see a quarter of jet ski still doing donuts.  At that time he realized he was sinking fast and headed for the nearest shore



Dang Dawg, sorry that it happened and especially to a buddy of yours. That idiot could have cost someone else's life beside's his own.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow. Glad your friend is safe.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The noon report on WSB says 2 people were on the boat.



Wrong.  If there were they would be searching for two bodies.  And is was a black jet ski for all those posting their possible interaction last night


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Wrong.  If there were they would be searching for two bodies.  And is was a black jet ski for all those posting their possible interaction last night



Could have just been a misspeak by the reporter.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Wrong.  If there were they would be searching for two bodies.  And is was a black jet ski for all those posting their possible interaction last night


Are you saying it was a black jet ski?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Are you saying it was a black jet ski?



Sounds like you could be a witness for this guy's bad judgement calls with what happened to you.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Are you saying it was a black jet ski?




Yes.  With a green seat if you got that close enough of a look at it


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like you could be a witness for this guy's bad judgement calls with what happened to you.


Man, chances are it was the same dude if it was a newer black jet ski. I was running double nickel with a big yacht coming at me out of BR marina. I was just past the big rock headed west. I started to move left towards Little Ridge and this guy on the jet ski pulled up along the left side of me and wouldn't let me turn. He just kept getting closer and closer, it was like he was trying to drive me into the yacht. I just came off plane and let him go and waited on the yacht to pass. The jet ski cut right in front of me 20-30 feet and then cut in front of the yacht. Then I saw him inside the Little Ridge No Wake zone doing brodies. I wanted to chase him down but he was getting it when he left Little Ridge. No way to chase him down.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang Dawg, sorry that it happened and especially to a buddy of yours. That idiot could have cost someone else's life beside's his own.




He is actually friends with my son, but I have known him for years and have fished Lanier with him a few times.  My son fishes with him more.   Glad he was not yesterday.  I REALLY feel for him.  This guy lives to fish.  He was pre fishing for a tournament to be held this weekend.  Now he has no boat, no rods and reels and sadly no insurance.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> He is actually friends with my son, but I have known him for years and have fished Lanier with him a few times.  My son fishes with him more.   Glad he was not yesterday.  I REALLY feel for him.  This guy lives to fish.  He was pre fishing for a tournament to be held this weekend.  Now he has no boat, no rods and reels and sadly no insurance.



Hopefully the lawyers insurance will cover it


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Hopefully the lawyers insurance will cover it



If there are any legal eagles in here it would be nice to have an answer if this is an option. If it's the same guy Jim saw then fault shouldn't be an issue for nearly any charge stemming from the incident, but the "perp" for lack of a better term is most likely dead. Either that or he got away and is in hiding.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Apr 11, 2017)

Just crossed Brown's Bridge at 6 mile and saw the DNR out there with the lights on. I didn't realize it was that far down the creek. I thought it was out of the mouth. Was your buddy taking out at Charleston Park?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> If there are any legal eagles in here it would be nice to have an answer if this is an option. If it's the same guy Jim saw then fault shouldn't be an issue for nearly any charge stemming from the incident, but the "perp" for lack of a better term is most likely dead. Either that or he got away and is in hiding.



Ive got a pic of the jet ski coming.  From what I understand, if he lived through it, hew must be superman


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

howboutthemdawgs said:


> Just crossed Brown's Bridge at 6 mile and saw the DNR out there with the lights on. I didn't realize it was that far down the creek. I thought it was out of the mouth. Was your buddy taking out at Charleston Park?[/QUOTe
> 
> yes


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Ive got a pic of the jet ski coming.  From what I understand, if he lived through it, hew must be superman



It's slim, but crazy things happen. But it's also not unusual for Lanier to hide a victim for a long while, either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Man, chances are it was the same dude if it was a newer black jet ski. I was running double nickel with a big yacht coming at me out of BR marina. I was just past the big rock headed west. I started to move left towards Little Ridge and this guy on the jet ski pulled up along the left side of me and wouldn't let me turn. He just kept getting closer and closer, it was he was trying to drive me into the yacht. I just came off plane and let him go and waited on the yacht to pass. The jet ski cut right in front of me 20-30 feet and then cut in front of the yacht. Then I saw him inside the Little Ridge No Wake zone doing brodies. I wanted to chase him down but he was getting it when he left Little Ridge. No way to chase him down.



It was during the week so I would easily say it was the same guy. Glad you stayed away from this idiot.



FootLongDawg said:


> He is actually friends with my son, but I have known him for years and have fished Lanier with him a few times.  My son fishes with him more.   Glad he was not yesterday.  I REALLY feel for him.  This guy lives to fish.  He was pre fishing for a tournament to be held this weekend.  Now he has no boat, no rods and reels and sadly no insurance.



Hopefully they find his body soon and relate it to alcohol and the kid can sue the family and get a boat out of it. 

With the good folks on here I'm sure we could muster enough stuff to get this kid some rods & reels. Reach out to him and see what he needs. I'll donate.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

Appreciate it Slayer, but right now I don't know what the kid wants.  I know he does not want to see Lanier for a while. He is just waiting for them to find him, go through whatever legal process there is and go from there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Appreciate it Slayer, but right now I don't know what the kid wants.  I know he does not want to see Lanier for a while. He is just waiting for them to find him, go through whatever legal process there is and go from there.



I totally get it. I had a guy on a motorcycle t-bone me and die last summer. I kept him alive until the paramedics got there. It stays with you.

And when he does, let us know, we'll help out!


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 11, 2017)

I’ll help out with the young man’s fishing needs too……..just let me know when he’s ready for them.

I hate it for him and even though the idiot got what he was asking for, that’s someone’s son / brother / friend and I’m sure he didn’t want to die yesterday even though his actions on the water suggest he had a death wish! Sad all around!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't keep much bass stuff around the house and most of the rods I use are hand me downs from my dad, but I'm good for a BPS gift card for him. And a trip with me if he feels like getting back out on the water.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 11, 2017)

I just got picked up for Enigma Pro Staff so I'm getting all new rods and getting rid of a bunch of my non-Enigma stuff. Got a few Ducketts and a few Lew's I'll be offloading when the new stuff gets here. I'd definitely donate a couple when and if the time comes.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2017)

I passed on the nice offerings to the boat owner.  Very appreciative, but still shook and just gonna chill for a while.  The guy that was gonna text me a pic of the jet ski never did, but if he happens to I will pass it along.  Wont hear too much from me till next week.  Will be in the turkey woods till Sunday.  I know I will be safe there where there are only people in camo with shotguns filled with 5 shot vs. those dangerous public waters


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2017)

Cletus T. said:


> I’ll help out with the young man’s fishing needs too……..just let me know when he’s ready for them.
> 
> I hate it for him and even though the idiot got what he was asking for, that’s someone’s son / brother / friend and I’m sure he didn’t want to die yesterday even though his actions on the water suggest he had a death wish! Sad all around!!!





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I don't keep much bass stuff around the house and most of the rods I use are hand me downs from my dad, but I'm good for a BPS gift card for him. And a trip with me if he feels like getting back out on the water.





Scout'nStripers said:


> I just got picked up for Enigma Pro Staff so I'm getting all new rods and getting rid of a bunch of my non-Enigma stuff. Got a few Ducketts and a few Lew's I'll be offloading when the new stuff gets here. I'd definitely donate a couple when and if the time comes.



That's what I'm talking about! The support group of this forum is Awesome!!

You let us know Dawg! We'll get this young man fishing again! And between this forum, he'll get boat time as well!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 12, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I passed on the nice offerings to the boat owner.  Very appreciative, but still shook and just gonna chill for a while.  The guy that was gonna text me a pic of the jet ski never did, but if he happens to I will pass it along.  Wont hear too much from me till next week.  Will be in the turkey woods till Sunday.  I know I will be safe there where there are only people in camo with shotguns filled with 5 shot vs. those dangerous public waters



Good luck.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a few brand new abu Garcia rods still in the tubes. Picked up a rod company so I'm switching to all of their products. 

Now Downing the LEOs there as I am one myself but we have had jet skis purposely try to hit us and come within inches of our boat while fishing and spray us. Call them and it go ignored. Leaving the lake one evening the stern light blew. Within 5 minutes we were stopped and ticketed for improper equipment or something along those lines..... same at nottely. Had jet skiers acting like idiots all day. Realized one of the lights were out(different boat) headed back while it was still pretty light out. GW stopped us for a "safety check" light was out. Ticket.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 12, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I have a few brand new abu Garcia rods still in the tubes. Picked up a rod company so I'm switching to all of their products.
> 
> Now Downing the LEOs there as I am one myself but we have had jet skis purposely try to hit us and come within inches of our boat while fishing and spray us. Call them and it go ignored. Leaving the lake one evening the stern light blew. Within 5 minutes we were stopped and ticketed for improper equipment or something along those lines..... same at nottely. Had jet skiers acting like idiots all day. Realized one of the lights were out(different boat) headed back while it was still pretty light out. GW stopped us for a "safety check" light was out. Ticket.



Yep, I was boarded by the Corps patrol a few years back and had boats doing figure 8s all around us well within the 100ft. Corps made sure I had everything and then ignored the violators.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 12, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yep, I was boarded by the Corps patrol a few years back and had boats doing figure 8s all around us well within the 100ft. Corps made sure I had everything and then ignored the violators.




I plan to work for DNR after the county but I always "ride along" down here on the coast and we go after violators. Not the guys minding their business. We've had people on jet skis not realize who we were and come up to spray us and get a pretty hefty fine. Make the excuse "well I was trying to aboid such and such"


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 12, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I plan to work for DNR after the county but I always "ride along" down here on the coast and we go after violators. Not the guys minding their business. We've had people on jet skis not realize who we were and come up to spray us and get a pretty hefty fine. Make the excuse "well I was trying to aboid such and such"



Why do people try to lie like that?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 12, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Why do people try to lie like that?



I don't question anything anymore. On or off duty. I had a drunk driver cross into my lane head on. Swerved to avoid him and a city Pd officer stopped me for failure to maintain lane..... he quickly left me and stopped the other guy. Blew a .138


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 12, 2017)

If the jetski was a rental, they will have insurance.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 12, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I don't question anything anymore. On or off duty. I had a drunk driver cross into my lane head on. Swerved to avoid him and a city Pd officer stopped me for failure to maintain lane..... he quickly left me and stopped the other guy. Blew a .138



Idiot.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 12, 2017)

They found the dude last night with sonar.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone from the boat owner.  After doing an inventory of what was destroyed, the owner had ONLY nine rods and reels destroyed in the crash.  (That would wipe me out, but he has plenty of tackle, and thank goodness all his other stuff i.e baits were saved)  He really wanted me to thank all the kind "Woodites" for their thoughtfulness.  He is getting what is left from his boat out of compound today and I will try to get some pics of the damage and pass it along.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 17, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Thanks everyone from the boat owner.  After doing an inventory of what was destroyed, the owner had ONLY nine rods and reels destroyed in the crash.  (That would wipe me out, but he has plenty of tackle, and thank goodness all his other stuff i.e baits were saved)  He really wanted me to thank all the kind "Woodites" for their thoughtfulness.  He is getting what is left from his boat out of compound today and I will try to get some pics of the damage and pass it along.



Glad to hear he's in good spirits. The offer of a trip is good for whenever he feels like it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Thanks everyone from the boat owner.  After doing an inventory of what was destroyed, the owner had ONLY nine rods and reels destroyed in the crash.  (That would wipe me out, but he has plenty of tackle, and thank goodness all his other stuff i.e baits were saved)  He really wanted me to thank all the kind "Woodites" for their thoughtfulness.  He is getting what is left from his boat out of compound today and I will try to get some pics of the damage and pass it along.



Great to hear! Was there any more news about the guy that hit him? 



StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Glad to hear he's in good spirits. The offer of a trip is good for whenever he feels like it.



^^This^^

I'll keep a seat open for him as well.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 17, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great to hear! Was there any more news about the guy that hit him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only news I can tell you is what I said in my original post.  He was an Atlantan Russian lawyer and was  37 years old.  His friends at the scene said he was drinking a lot, but I have heard nothing about actual alcohol reports from any news agencies.  As a matter of fact, other than finding his body, I have not heard anything.


----------



## LTZ25 (Apr 17, 2017)

A drunk Russian , imagine that .


----------



## GThunter5 (Apr 18, 2017)

I went to Lanier Sunday afternoon

Saw a wake boat pulling a surfer, a guy pullin two tubes criss crossing the wake, and 2 jet skis Crossing in and out as well

Unbelievable 

I'll stick to Hartwell


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 18, 2017)

GThunter5 said:


> I went to Lanier Sunday afternoon
> 
> Saw a wake boat pulling a surfer, a guy pullin two tubes criss crossing the wake, and 2 jet skis Crossing in and out as well
> 
> ...



It really is a miracle more people aren't killed here every year. And it's not for lack of trying to tempt fate.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 18, 2017)

GThunter5 said:


> I went to Lanier Sunday afternoon
> 
> Saw a wake boat pulling a surfer, a guy pullin two tubes criss crossing the wake, and 2 jet skis Crossing in and out as well
> 
> ...


In other news, the Sun rose in the East today and is expected to set in the West. Welcome to Lanier, man. This is just the beginning of the silly season, come back in October or so, you'll find it much more agreeable.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2017)

I tend to prefer to fish the river arms of the bigger lakes instead of getting out there with the crazies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I tend to prefer to fish the river arms of the bigger lakes instead of getting out there with the crazies.



Bingo! And creeks that are "No Wake" zones..


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> I've heard plenty stories about this kind of stuff happening on lanier. To the point where jet skiers flip guys in kayaks. Makes me second guess taking mine out there



I keep to the coves in my yak, dead end no wake zones.  The open water is just too crazy.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Apr 21, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> The only news I can tell you is what I said in my original post.  He was an Atlantan Russian lawyer and was  37 years old.  His friends at the scene said he was drinking a lot, but I have heard nothing about actual alcohol reports from any news agencies.  As a matter of fact, other than finding his body, I have not heard anything.



The media can't find a way to blame Trump for the Russian so they are keeping it quiet till they find an angle.


----------

